

Show HN: Monochrome browser - lcnmrn
http://lucianmarin.com/monochrome/

======
strict9
This is fantastic! Just downloaded it and already love it. Solves bad design
and poor readability on many of the sites I love.

~~~
lcnmrn
I'm glad you find it useful.

